# Schaltauge für Mercury



## bl4d8 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Ihr wisst doch sicher wo ich ein neues Schaltauge für mein bergwerk mercury herbekomme oder? Da spielt doch das modelljahr keine rolle? 
danke gruß simon


----------



## raffic (7. Juli 2005)

Ich hab meins bei Charlys Bike bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (7. Juli 2005)

http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/


----------



## Mineur (8. Juli 2005)

... oder hier 

mineur


----------



## numbio (21. September 2005)

Hallo,

hab mir gestern ein Schaltauge direkt bei Bergwerk bestellt 
(hab selber ein Mercury 2003):
 Bergwerk Cycles GmbH
Im Altgefäll 21
75181 Pforzheim
Telefon: 07231 - 60 10 00
www.bergwerk-cycles.de
Kostet dich 10E + 5E Versand

Gruss,
Numbio


----------

